# Car Bomb gear?



## Vince Caruana (Nov 2, 2016)

Ive been a huge fan of Car Bomb and Neck for years, Gregs one of my favorite guitarists. Anyone know what guitars and pickups they've used over the years?


----------



## walkhard (Nov 2, 2016)

looks like an LTD in this pic/coverage
http://www.itdjents.com/frontpage/in-tune-15-underrated-guitarists-who-define-the-sound-of-their-bands/

this youtube video looks like another esp/ltd and the rig in the back is hooked up to a laptop?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdTi7kuCVGk


----------



## drmosh (Sep 2, 2017)

necrobump! I read he's into rare baritone explorer gibsons. never heard of, or seen one tho


----------



## gunch (Sep 10, 2017)

Centralia = M400 
w^w^w^w = MH-401B
Meta = Explorer Baritone 

basic setup is tubescreamer - mesa -mesa cab and ax fx - power amp into mesa cabs live not counting his crazy effects that he programs himself 

Drop Ab tuning 

http://onlineguitarlessons.co.uk/interview-greg-kubacki-car-bomb/


----------

